# Anadrol?



## Evil ANT (Apr 11, 2006)

Anyone know what the recommended dose for anadrol is? I was thinking of 50mg a day, but wasn't sure if that would even be enough. I've heard of people doing 200mgs a day, but that seems a bit crazy to me.

Thanks!


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 11, 2006)

100mg a day 3 weeks only!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> 100mg a day 3 weeks! only!!!!!


I agree, but I don't think you shoud mess with anadrol at all.


----------



## Evil ANT (Apr 11, 2006)

Ah, gotcha'. So 50mg's just won't be enough? I've heard anadrol is pretty tough on the ol' system, so I didn't want to push it.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 11, 2006)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Ah, gotcha'. So 50mg's just won't be enough? I've heard anadrol is pretty tough on the ol' system, so I didn't want to push it.




50mg ED is fine to start with! If you have no sides after 1 week you could bump it up. My friend has been on 50mg ED for 4 weeks along with test and he saw some very nice gains


----------



## Evil ANT (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys. Much appreciated. I always say "better safe than sorry" so for now I'll probably stick with 50mg's for the first week as suggested. I'll keep some tamox handy just in case.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 11, 2006)

What is the tamoxifen planned for?


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 11, 2006)

Tamoxifen won't help if you get estrogen-like sides.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Apr 11, 2006)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the recommended dose for anadrol is? I was thinking of 50mg a day, but wasn't sure if that would even be enough. I've heard of people doing 200mgs a day, but that seems a bit crazy to me.
> 
> Thanks!


I just read yesterday where a guy did 7 50mg tabs a day for 16 weeks. That's 350 mgs a day


----------



## Mudge (Apr 11, 2006)

Thats amazing. My prostate and liver would be going on strike.


----------



## Evil ANT (Apr 11, 2006)

I thought tamox helped suppress estrogen levels?

http://www.anabolicreview-research....id=43&osCsid=cd415934879de8169594ceb161834f2f


----------



## Mudge (Apr 11, 2006)

Sure, but what does that have to do with anadrol?


----------



## Evil ANT (Apr 12, 2006)

For estrogen related sides, no? If I'm being a retard please tell me. I love to learn.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 12, 2006)

Anadrol works directly on the estrogen receptor, not by aromatising to estrogen.



> Oxymethalone does not directly convert to estrogen. There is also very little to no progestational-like effects associated with the compound (1). Despite this, individuals using this compound will often report pronounced estrogen related side effects such as gynecomastia and water retention, among others. Based on this it would appear that oxymethalone acts upon the estrogen receptors in the body itself(2). This theory seems to hold some weight as aromatase is not involved (3), but estrogenic side effects are common during administration of the drug.



http://www.ironforlife.com/t9445-oxymetholone--anadrol.html


----------



## mattd46612 (Apr 12, 2006)

So how would you deal with anadrol gyno?


----------



## Evil ANT (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah, good question. What the hell would one use for anadrol sides?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 12, 2006)

If 50mg gives you gyno quit using it, I've never had that problem with anadrol and I've used way more than 50mg.


----------



## Evil ANT (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks, Mudge. I think I'll try 100mg's and see how it works out. First sign of sides I'll stop using it.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh I get sides, just never gyno from anadrol.


----------



## Evil ANT (Apr 13, 2006)

I know they're three different things, but I never saw any real sides from dbol or winny. Hence, I figure I'll probably be okay with anadrol at 100mg's. Yes, that's probably stupid logic, but we'll see how it works out.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 13, 2006)

Never felt sides with dbol, winny I wont touch.


----------



## tyler d (Apr 13, 2006)

*for first time user of anadrol*

i worked out six years before i did any gear, anadrol was perfered by a friend.. i gained 25 pounds in 4 weeks, 50mg a day, hardly experienced any sides... i cycled winnie, another 4 weeks, right after and kept all but 3 pounds i gained.. i v been off for couple months and getting back on.. same cycle, anadrol w/winnie and clomid.. wish me luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Apr 13, 2006)

Are you saying that you are stacking 2 orals this time? I'm already guessing that you dont run injectables, am I right on that or are you just leaving that out?


----------



## Evil ANT (Apr 14, 2006)

How the hell long does anadrol take to kick-in, anyway? With dbol, I felt the effects almost overnight. I've been using anadrol now for about a week and haven't noticed even the slightest results.

Maybe my stuff is bunk. I doubt it, though. Got it from a reliable source.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 14, 2006)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> How the hell long does anadrol take to kick-in, anyway? With dbol, I felt the effects almost overnight. I've been using anadrol now for about a week and haven't noticed even the slightest results.
> 
> Maybe my stuff is bunk. I doubt it, though. Got it from a reliable source.




If you haven't noticed anything in a week then something isn't right. After 2 days I was gaining strength. At the end of the first week It was extremely noticeable.


----------



## MASS (Apr 14, 2006)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> How the hell long does anadrol take to kick-in, anyway? With dbol, I felt the effects almost overnight. I've been using anadrol now for about a week and haven't noticed even the slightest results.
> 
> Maybe my stuff is bunk. I doubt it, though. Got it from a reliable source.


Yeah dude if you havent noticed anything yet then your gear is fake. A day or two is all it should take to feel the effects.


----------



## Evil ANT (Apr 14, 2006)

Fuck. I got it from a super-reliable source, too. Argh... maybe I'll switch back to my old dbol stash. I know that's legit.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 14, 2006)

Its not IP anadrol is it?


----------



## Evil ANT (Apr 14, 2006)

Nope, it's UGL, and so far they've always done me right. I don't know what's with this anadrol. Maybe it's working, but ya' could've fooled me.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 14, 2006)

I have heard of a few people who respond better to dbol, but for me anadrol is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 15, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I have heard of a few people who respond better to dbol, but for me anadrol is nothing short of amazing.




 I Drol


----------



## Evil ANT (Apr 15, 2006)

My anadrol's gotta' be fucked, then. I've been on for exactly a week now and don't feel the slightest thing. I'll probably still run what I have left (only two more weeks worth) just in case the stuff is legit and just taking a while to kick in.


----------



## GFR (Apr 15, 2006)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> My anadrol's gotta' be fucked, then. I've been on for exactly a week now and don't feel the slightest thing. I'll probably still run what I have left (only two more weeks worth) just in case the stuff is legit and just taking a while to kick in.


It should kick in 10-14 days in.


----------



## Evil ANT (Apr 16, 2006)

It can really take that long? Hell, at 100mg's a day, I only have enough to last me 25 days. Which, if I'm correct, is as long as one should run anadrol anyhow.

So basically there's only ten or so days of efficiency I'll see from the stuff?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 16, 2006)

I run only 50mg a day currently and it is a lot faster than 10 days. In the past I have run it as high as 200mg a day.


----------



## tyler d (Apr 24, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Never felt sides with dbol, winny I wont touch.


whats up? why want you touch winny. i didnt experience any sides with it.. cycled it twice...


----------



## tyler d (Apr 24, 2006)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> How the hell long does anadrol take to kick-in, anyway? With dbol, I felt the effects almost overnight. I've been using anadrol now for about a week and haven't noticed even the slightest results.
> 
> Maybe my stuff is bunk. I doubt it, though. Got it from a reliable source.


it takes two weeks tops.. but i v noticed on the 2 ant 3 cycles hard to gain because my receptors are saturated already.. gotta change it up.. shoud v used dbol 2..


----------



## Mudge (Apr 24, 2006)

tyler d said:
			
		

> whats up? why want you touch winny. i didnt experience any sides with it.. cycled it twice...



Because it destroys your lipid profile even months after using it. That is a side effect.


----------



## tyler d (Apr 25, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Because it destroys your lipid profile even months after using it. That is a side effect.


hey this cycle of anadrol is kicking my azz... ha ha... it my third overall cycle of it.. should v done somethin else to say the least..no gains. no strength. nothin.. but smaller balls and water retention.. got sust 250,hcg,clomid, and winnie on the way to rescue.!!! ha ha.. be last cycle for a good long time.. my body is not responding to anadrol very well this go around.. 
      mudge..your opinion? if i didint gain anythin off cycle if quit cold turkey.. should not lose anythin.? correct?? asap reply would be appreciated.. thanks dude...


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 25, 2006)

is that normal for some people to gain nothing from anadrol??


----------



## Mudge (Apr 25, 2006)

My opinion would be to guess you were given something else or its completely fake. Why do you mention small balls, are you using anadrol alone? If you were cycling another steroid then you would still get steroid side effects.

Anadrol at only 50mg a day is still awesome for me.


----------



## tyler d (Apr 25, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> is that normal for some people to gain nothing from anadrol??


no its not normal.. my first cycle gained 25 pounds..


----------



## tyler d (Apr 25, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> My opinion would be to guess you were given something else or its completely fake. Why do you mention small balls, are you using anadrol alone? If you were cycling another steroid then you would still get steroid side effects.
> 
> Anadrol at only 50mg a day is still awesome for me.




its not fake.. i pretty much did somethin stupid and hoped for the best.. its my 3 cycle of anadrol in less than 7 months.. my body is not responding to it the same..  and small balls is from the drol gettin horomones from my body..


----------



## Mudge (Apr 25, 2006)

It sounds like you are saying you are running anadrol quite a bit. You dont run anything else with it?

I can lose weight on anadrol if the diet is not in place, so there must be an explanation there unless it is because of deteriorating health which sounds possible at this point.


----------

